# Found these parts on winchelsea beach



## jeffreyjay (Aug 31, 2020)

Found these parts stuck in some rocks on winchelsea beach. Have cleaned them up best I can. Not sure what they are. They have no markings that I can see. Looks to be bottom of a canopy frame? And some sort of fixing which was riveted to it. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## jeffreyjay (Aug 31, 2020)

More pics


----------



## MiTasol (Sep 1, 2020)

Try and find part numbers and inspection stamps as they really help. If you find one that does not photograph well try spraying it lightly with a light oil like CRC or WD40 as that often increases contrast.


----------



## jeffreyjay (Sep 3, 2020)

I couldnt find any markings on them. I dont want to clean them too much incase I damage them further


----------



## elliott1940 (Aug 7, 2021)

jeffreyjay said:


> I couldnt find any markings on them. I dont want to clean them too much incase I damage them further


Yes it's a dilemma but you have virtually no chance of getting an ID without a part number i'm afraid

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 7, 2021)

The small stainless part is a Dzus receptacle and used on almost all US aircraft as well as on other nations aircraft. It is part of the retaining spring assembly that holds many cowlings and similar removable panels to the aircraft.





Without a part number or stamp off the alloy strip you do not have a chance of identifying which aircraft type it came from.

A stamp would identify the maker of the part but not necessarily the aircraft maker as there were many subcontractors.

The receptacle you photographed is no longer made but the modern equivalent is shown below complete with the associated spring






The modern attaching part is below.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

